# Please pray for my father



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

My dad went in for a routine colonoscopy this morning and they ripped a whole in his intestine. I do not know anything about all of this but am scared to death. 

Please send prayers up for him.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your father.

Prayers are definately on the way. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

rayer: Praying for your dad :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for your dad rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh dear! So sorry Becky. I hope the surgery is quick and his healing swift. It is the pits when you go in for a 15 minute procedure and end up with major surgery! :grouphug: Is the hospital going to do this for "free"?!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Praying for your dad and your entire family.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

oh no becky im so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Becky i'm so sorry sending prayers your way rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How awful! I hope he is ok!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Becky, I am so sorry about your dad. How scary this must be for the whole family. Please keep us updated on his progress. Prayers are coming your way for a speedy recovery for him. rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: to you!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Praying for your dad.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sending prayers for your Dad......please keep us updated!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Praying for your dad and your entire family.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh no! Sending hugs and prayers for your dad and your family.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry! Hope they can repair the rip or fix it somehow...........hope he has a full recovery!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: That's terrible. Hope the surgery goes well & he doesn't have anymore problems. rayer: rayer: I've heard that's a risk with that proceedure & happens more than people realize. I had to have a colonoscopy last yr for diagnostic purposes & was told that could happen but rarely.Since then, I've heard of several outcomes like your Dads.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You, your dad, and your family are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's a big cyber hug for you... {{{{{Becky}}}}}

We'll hold your dad up in prayer. Please post as soon as possible with an update.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sending good wishes for a speedy recovery to you, your family and your dad. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh No!!! I hope that all is well soon!!!! rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are on the way... :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

:grouphug: Hugs & rayer: prayers to you and your family.

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just returned from the hospital. It is not good. 

It seems that when they went in and started inserting the air his intestine ruptured like a balloon. The doctor explained it as best he could in layman's terms to the family. 

This happened to my best friends mother and she died from it. 

They have had to repair the hole. Plus insert two drainage tubes. One through his nose and one in his belly. He has a port for the meds in his neck area. 

They are worried about infection, bleeding and leakage. We do have hopes that with him just doing the clean out that there is not much waste or infection to toxify his system. Although they do think there was infection there and that is the reason for the rupture. 

They took him straight from the operating room to progressive care. We can see him as long as he is not on the ventilator he will have regular visitation. But if he has to go on ventilation he will have visiting hours like ICU. 

He was so swollen in his belly before surgery mom said his belly looked like it was going to explode. He was also in a lot of pain. I did not get to see him before because they would not let anyone besides mom go back. After I got word he was out of surgery I had to rush home to Rhonda. There is no way I could tell her this on the phone.
I have not gotten to see him yet. 

Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. He is a very special man. And I am not ready to let him go to Ezekiel and Kenny yet. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:grouphug: OMG - Poor dad - I hope he will be ok :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: It will get better. They caught it fast enough or the infection would be much worse because he could have gone septic on top of the bowel rupturing at home instead of at the hospital. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your Dad.  Sending prayers that your Dad is well soon. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> :grouphug: It will get better. They caught it fast enough or the infection would be much worse because he could have gone septic on top of the bowel rupturing at home instead of at the hospital. :grouphug:[/B]


Tina that is exactly what Sharon told me. She is the friend I spoke of. And we both remember the pain her mom went through. 

As I was typing this my mother called. She just spoke with the doctor after the surgery. They had to remove about three inches of his intestines. They will be moving him most likely to ICU not PCU. The doctor told mom to pray. And to do a lot of it. I do want to add that the doctor that did his surgery is the best in town. So this does give the family hope. 

Please continue praying. My dad and I are so close.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am praying for your Dad and you, and your family. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: :grouphug: I'm so sorry about this. I'll be praying.


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Praying for your Dad and you and your family. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:shocked: OMG I am shocked to hear this. I am praying for you and your family. :bysmilie:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is just terrible :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: don't loose hope, maybe it's not his time yet. I have a cousin who had colon cancer and he did an infection after surgery. He still made it.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lighting my healing candle and sending prayers and positive energy to your father and to you! :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the prayers. 


I just received a call from my mom. He has finally responded off the ventilator so he will be going to the PCU not ICU. This is wonderful news. 

They are calling in a specialist tomorrow for infectious disease. And have already started him on some really strong antibiotics. 

I am not loosing faith. God, Kenny, Ezekiel, Uncle Ralph and so many others are not ready for him yet. And we definitely are not ready for him to go. He is a fighter and he will fight this and come home to us. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear a positive update.

I hope your Dad continues to fight and is home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I ask that you would bring rest to Becky's father, I ask that you would touch his body and take the infection that is trying to invade his body. Lord you are a God of miracles,and I'm believing that we will witness one this very day. Lord be with Becky and her family, Lord bring peace to their hearts. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

praying for your father. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Heavenly Father, I ask that you would bring rest to Becky's father, I ask that you would touch his body and take the infection that is trying to invade his body. Lord you are a God of miracles,and I'm believing that we will witness one this very day. Lord be with Becky and her family, Lord bring peace to their hearts. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen[/B]


Thank you so much. Thank you all. I am fixing to head back up to the hospital to see him. He is asking for me.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

> Heavenly Father, I ask that you would bring rest to Becky's father, I ask that you would touch his body and take the infection that is trying to invade his body. Lord you are a God of miracles,and I'm believing that we will witness one this very day. Lord be with Becky and her family, Lord bring peace to their hearts. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen[/B]


Amen


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549910
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear things are looking up, Becky. Please continue to let us know his progress. You all are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Gosh, I've been busy all day and am just signing on. I'm really sorry Becky and I hope your Dad has a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I have not been home from the hospital long and dad is not doing well as far as I could tell. 

He is so swollen all over. His face, feet, arms, legs and hands. His belly is swollen beyond belief but that is to be expected. 
His face is blood red and he is in severe pain. He told me that if they could not do something to help him with it they need to just kill him. 

We talked about the dogs and how we love them and he needed to hurry home to them. Then he brought up Ezekiel and started to cry. He loved that baby as much as I did. 

I can not help but wander if he is ready to get out of his pain. He has been in bad physical pain for well over 20 years now and to see him tonight just makes me think he is ready. I hope it is just the pain that he is in. 

He did not look like my dad laying in that bed. He reminded me of my ex's mom that died when her liver shut down and swelled so bad and of my aunt that had a brain aneurysm burst and they kept her alive until the family could arrive for 2 days. He is so swollen and crying. He told me he loved me more that he has told me in over ten years. 

Because of the illness he has had for so long his skin will tear like a piece of paper very easily. They told the family that they had a hard time sewing him up because his tissue is the same way. 

He has his sister coming in from Arkansas tomorrow that has just had surgery herself. Her daughter is also a Dr and must have scared her pretty bad. 

I am so worried about my mom. She is being a trooper and will not leave his side. But she herself is not in good physical health. 

Please continue to pray for him and my family. Forget about me just send them up for him and mom. He needs healing prayers and mom needs strength. They so love one another.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: 

As we get older our skin looses the colligen that keeps it supple. Then it becomes easy to tear and cannot be sutured as it is so thin. We used to use tegraderm. A clear plastic cover over the wound. Taking those off can be tricky too. Do the nurses know how much pain your dad is in? Be proactive and get them to address it. There isn't any reason he should be in lots of pain. My dad passed last year on March 25th at midnight. He had colon cancer. I wouldn't allow them to just push us aside as dad was in lots of pain with his abdomen. I would describe what was happening with dad and they all thought he was in that stage people get in when they are on too many meds especially oxycontin. Doc wouldn't believe it, so he came in and observed for himself. My dad got the pain meds after that as he needed them. 
My prayers are with you and your family Becky.
Tina


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I have not been home from the hospital long and dad is not doing well as far as I could tell.
> 
> He is so swollen all over. His face, feet, arms, legs and hands. His belly is swollen beyond belief but that is to be expected.
> His face is blood red and he is in severe pain. He told me that if they could not do something to help him with it they need to just kill him.
> ...


 :smcry: 

I am so sorry to hear about your dad :grouphug: 

I rayer: for him to stop hurting and start healing and for your family for strength


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Becky I am so very sorry to hear this about your dad, I will say a prayer for his full recovery and for strength for your mum too :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 
I will also keep you in my thoughts and prayers Becky :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continuing for your dad... rayer: rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Becky, I'm just reading your post now for the first time and I can't believe this has happened!
I'm so sorry. :smcry: What do the doctors say about it? They must have seen this happen before...right?

My step father is always in pain and says he's wants to die, he refuses to go to a hospital again...so stubborn. And my husband has heart problems and has wanted to die for the past month - ...well he kind of changed his mind after he got the pacemaker last week. 

I just pray they can fix your dad and that he can recover - for your family's sake. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Your family is in my prayers rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I know this is difficult. Since my father was very ill several years ago, I have a particularly soft spot for dads. I get teary at the thought of it.
My thoughts are with you, your father, and your family.
Big hug.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am still praying for your Dad. Please talk to the doctors about his pain management. There is nothing worse than hurting and not getting something when you really and truly need it. God Bless!!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Becky, I am just seeing this now, we took Sara to the airport yesterday and were gone all day and evening...I am so sorry to hear of your Dad's perforation...I hope it is mended soon and he returns to health!! I will pray for his recovery.. Nanci


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: Can they not give him morphine ? Leaving him in pain is not helping healing.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh how difficult and sad!! I'm so sorry you all are going through this. I can imagine how difficult it is to see your parents health deteriorating. You all will be in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: Can they not give him morphine ? Leaving him in pain is not helping healing.[/B]


Morpheine slows down and can paralyze the gut ( gastro-intestinal tract ) that might be why they are not giving him that>????


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree that his pain management should be addressed better. He shouldn't be in so much pain. Continued prayers for your family, Becky.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just returned from the hospital. Dad looks so much better tonight. The swelling is starting to go down in his face and arms. 

They said that the next 48 hours are critical. And if he gets through these without setting up infection that he will be OK. 
They came in and gave him a breathing treatment while I was there. When they listened to his lungs afterwards I asked her if she heard anything. She said she heard some wheezing. That in itself scares me big time. 

He was not in any pain tonight. He is out of it. He never knew I was there. Which that is fine with me. Anything to keep him from hurting. 



Thank you once again everyone for the thoughts and prayers for dad and my family.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry your Dad is going through this ordeal. I'm praying for his recovery - that it be quick and complete. Sending you lots of hugs and prayers too. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Hopefully he can at least rest some while being medicated. I am glad he's out of the massive pain he was in. It sounds like he's making a turn for the better. We'll keep praying..hang in there! I can't imagine how stressed and exhausted you are! Please take care of yourself too!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for your dad. I'm so glad he is resting and not experiencing that awful pain. You try to get some rest as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Becky I'm believing in a miracle. God is with him and you. praying for you and your family. watch your mom, I'll bet she's exhausted


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Try and get some rest tonight Becky. You need to make sure you take care of yourself so you can be there for your dad. I'm glad he's not in pain anymore.

I lost my dad in my teens so I can understand how scary a time this must be for you. We will continue to pray rayer: that each day he gets stronger and stronger.

Steph


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Dad had a terrible night. He is running a fever and coughing up mucus. The Infectious Doctor has already came in and said he has infection. That the mucus is coming from his stomach. 

This is not good. What we have been worried would happen. 

I have been strong trying to hold it together and be strong for my family. But now I am scared to death. My dad is my rock and my strength. I cannot loose him. I just cant. 

Please please send up extra prayers this morning. I am posting a picture of him.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Prayers sent, May he gather the strength to defeat this infection and heal quickly.....


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm wishing strength and a smooth recovery for your father.
Hugs to you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thinking of your family......


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Becky.

I will keep praying for his quick recovery. Poor guy - he didn't ask for this. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Becky--you have so much going on in your life right now--I'm pulling for you 100%. Be strong--we are here for you :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Becky please know that prayers are on your way from my home to yours, went through similiar situation but keep up the faith that God will give him the strength to pull through. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 



Diane and her girls


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Lots of prayers for your Father & :grouphug: for you both.I'm so sorry he's going through this.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be thinking of your family today. I hope that things get better quickly.

Debbie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Becky I will pray that your dad can fight this infection and make a full recovery rayer: rayer: rayer: 
I am so sorry you and your dad and family are going through this terrible time :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Stay strong and know we are here praying for you, your dad and family rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I keep checking to see how your father is doing and I will keep you all in my thoughts hoping that all will go well. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You Father looks so loving and sweet!!! I pray for his complete recovery!!! Stay strong and tell him how much you love him!!!! God Bless........


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Just saw this post. I am adding your dad and family to my prayers. :grouphug: 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Becky I can't put in to words everything I would like to say to you and your family at this time. Like someone else said Daddies have a special place in my heart to. Mine has been gone 6 years now. As everyone is saying prayers for your Dad and all of those who hold him special remember there are wonderful things medicine can do. It also takes a lot to take away these strong men from us. During this time you will learn a lot about yourself, your Dad and the rest of your family and friends. More than likely you won't even realize it right now but weeks from now when you remember this ordeal you will strangely find you have special memories from this time. Allow yourself to feel all the emotions you are going through don't try to hide from them I think it is much easier to face them head on then to shove them aside to deal with later. Please know I'm sending my love and prayers to you and yours.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending prayers for a positive outcome rayer: . Sarah


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all once again for the thoughts, prayers and love. 


I just returned from the hospital. I spoke with mother about what his surgeon had to say. I asked her one question that keeps running through my mind. And it was "Is he optimistic?" and she said no. My mother is a very optimistic person and for her to say he is not really bothers me. 


They are moving him to a private room. This too is bothering me. Because I remember so well when my grandfather was on his death bed they moved him to the 5th floor private room. They call it the comfort station. This is the same floor they are moving dad too. I dont know if it is still called that but will find out later tonight once they have him moved. 

Thank you again for all of the thoughts prayers and love. We truly appreciate it. 

I do want to ask that you all ask God if it is his time to take him, too please do so without making him suffer any more. I dont want him to leave me but also do not want to be so selfish as to keep him here suffering if God's intention is to bring him home. 

I have not felt Kenny or Uncle Ralph's presence yet. And know that I will. I know that they will escort him to God without a doubt. 

I can not believe I am sitting here typing this about my dad. Not two weeks ago he was helping Ezekiel to the bridge. Why? I just don't understand why? I would never have expected this just like I did not expect it with Ezekiel. 

Sorry for rattling. MY brain is a mess.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :grouphug: I'm praying for your Dad and you and the family. He looks like a lovely guy. :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Praying for your dad, mother and for you and the rest of your family. :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Remember that there are many reasons to move a person to a private room. In your dad's case it could be so that it is easier for them to take precautions because of his infection as far as gowning up etc. It could be so that he has less of a chance of catch a different type of infection from a room mate or someone visiting the roommate. It could be so it is easier on your family so that they can be more relaxed on the rules so more of you can be in to see him then would normally be allowed at times that normally isn't allowed. If they know he isn't optimistic they might be hoping having loved ones around will give him an emotional kick in the pants to fight. Continued prayers for everyone, remember that He will not give you more than you can handle and things will happen in His time.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I continue to wish strength, warmth, and peace for you, your dad, and your family.
:grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Remember that there are many reasons to move a person to a private room. In your dad's case it could be so that it is easier for them to take precautions because of his infection as far as gowning up etc. It could be so that he has less of a chance of catch a different type of infection from a room mate or someone visiting the roommate. It could be so it is easier on your family so that they can be more relaxed on the rules so more of you can be in to see him then would normally be allowed at times that normally isn't allowed. If they know he isn't optimistic they might be hoping having loved ones around will give him an emotional kick in the pants to fight. Continued prayers for everyone, remember that He will not give you more than you can handle and things will happen in His time. [/B]


Thank you for your words. I do want to clairify something though. When I asked if "he" was optimistic I was talking about his doctor. 

Thank you all again for everything.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Becky,

I will continue to keep you and your family in my thought and prayers.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

> Thank you for your words. I do want to clairify something though. When I asked if "he" was optimistic I was talking about his doctor.
> 
> Thank you all again for everything.[/B]


I'm so glad that it sounds like your dad is still optimistic that is sooooo important. As for the doctor, kick his a$$ and tell him family and friends don't appreciate his less than positive attitude and if you have to bring in other doctors. Don't worry about rocking the boat, turn the boat over if you have to. Do whatever you feel you need to to have people with the right attitude around your dad and working to save him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Becky, I honestly believe that God will not give you more then you can handle. I also believe that God only loans us our loved ones, we all have a set time for death,all of us will one day will be there. I believe we have a time to live and a time to die, God can heal your dad this very moment and that's my prayer for your dad, but if he chooses to take him my prayer is that your dad just goes very peacefully. 
I worry about your mom and you, please get lots of rest. I'm still praying


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just wanted to send you some hugs and let you know that I am praying for your Dad, your mom, and you - and also the doctor. 

rayer: Please, Father God, send your Holy Spirit to this family and extend your healing hand - bring them comfort and peace and wrap your loving arms around them. In Jesus name - Amen. rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm praying for your dad and your family.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

If they thought he was really in big danger, wouldn't they have your dad in ICU? Maybe the private room is a good sign.......


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Saying prayers for your Dad.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness Becky - I am just now seeing this post. I am praying for your dad right now.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Becky,

Keep faithful and recall God's plan is flawless, yes painful to us at times but flawless all the same.

I certainly am so sorry I just found this thread. I will keep your Father and Mother in my prayers along with your whole family. I feel so awful for you and your Mother, and hope your Father is truely recovering.

:grouphug: to you all!

God Bless!
Melanie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just returned from the hospital. My brain is scrambled tonight so I hope to say all of this right. 

He has infection in the spot that ruptured. And by what I can understand that is the worst thing because of his tissue being in such bad condition because of all the meds he has been on the past 20+ years. Before I left they took his vitals and his BP was way up along with a temp of 100.6. So the antibiotics have not taken affect if they will. He has been on so many antibiotics for the past 20 years that his body has built up immunity to them. 

My SIL is a nurse practitioner (the one right below being a doctor) and had went to the nurses station and told them three seperite times this evening that his temp had shot up that they needed to check it. The stupid nurse that was taking care of him was on a personal call and totally ignored her. So she went down and got the thermometer and took his temp herself. It was 101.4. Then when she went back up to the nurses station to return the thermometer and to tell them his temp they jumped her case. Then the head nurse came to the room and confronted her, with my SIL on the other side of the room and the nurse beside my dad. She was being very loud and unprofessional, and really got my dad worked up. Finally she left the room. 


After this had happened I went outside about an hour or so afterwards to take a break. On the way back I remembered my best friend telling me to check the name of the infection because her mom had just passed not 6 months ago from the same thing. So I stopped by the nurses station and asked the head nurse what type of infection he had. She refused to talk to me. Although I am on his next of kin list under mom. So this stupid witch goes and bothers my mother and commence to tell her what is wrong with my dad. My mom has not had but maybe 4 hours of sleep in the past 72 hours and can not remember a thing she told her. She also told mom that she would not be speaking with anyone besides her. That she did not care who I was. 

I am going to be getting in touch with someone in command tomorrow concerning this whole incident. It is redicious and my family or I will not be treated in such a manner. 

I forgot to add that my SIL is known at this hospital by many just not this bunch this evening. She has worked there ever since she graduated nursing school. 

Any advice for me as to what to tell people tomorrow will be greatly appreciated. My family says to let it go. That going above this witch will only cause dad not to get the attention he needs. Is this the truth??


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Becky there is a patient relations department in every hospital. I complained when I came into my Dad's room and he had 104.6 and the nurse did not notice even though he was almost in a state of incoherency and shaking badly. From the moment that lady came up and I gave her a piece of my mind they treated my Dad as royalty. Like I told you yesterday make sure when you talk to them you tell them to turn him every 2 hours to avoid bed sores and you want his temperture checked every 4 hours. Also have the patient relations head talk to the head nurse about informing you about what is going on. Make sure you don't go off on them but that they understand you will be watching their every move. They still have to care for your Dad but make it understood that you expect excellent care. I don't know what they wrote on my Dad's chart but I know they knew me by the Miami daughter (probably PITA) and they gave me an update when I called at night and when I came in first thing in the morning. Good Luck and lots of rayer: going your way.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Becky i'm sorry to hear that your dad is getting worse and that the nurses weren't treating your family good. There is no excuse for that. I for one would not let it go, i would go to their supervisor and tell them what is going on. Noone should be treated that way and especially when you and your family are under so much stress. Keeping you and your family in my prayers. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Please don't let it go. Remember the higher ups don't know about these problems if they don't hear about them. The next patient might not be as lucky as your dad and have a loving family that can do this for them. So please think of it that it isn't just your dad you will be helping it is others too. 

I hope this doesn't sound harsh but please please if your family hasn't done it yet get a note book and start writing everything down. When the colonoscopy was done, the doctor names etc etc. if you need to call other doctors in or whatever you will have all the information at hand. Make sure you include the treatment of the nurses, doctors etc. 

Know you are in my prayers.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this right now. I'm saying a prayer as soon I sign off that your father heals miraculously tonight and is out of pain.
It's excruciating when those we love are suffering and all we can do is watch.
I'm thankful for you that at least you are near and can hold his hand to comfort him.
That's a gift..
xo
Kelly-


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry that you are going through this. praying your father is alright.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

WHAT! How can a nurse do that?! Especially the HEAD Nurse?!! Hope you definitely get this sorted out with the nurses and I'll pray for your family and your father's recovery rayer: I'm so sorry about what has happened.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Becky,
Please know that you, your Dad, Mom and family are in my prayers. I looked back at your Dad's picture this morning. He reminds me so much of my Dad - just a total sweetheart!

Don't let the nurses treat you this way - after all, they are working for you! If they treat you like this, they are most probably treating others the same and it needs to be stopped. Families are under enough stress when they have sick loved ones; the last thing they need to deal with is bitchy nurses.

Try to rest so you can be strong for your parents.

Sending you lots of love,
Glenda


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Becky, hugs go to you at this time. Please go to the hopital administrator to let them know about the nurses treatment to you and your family. We did this with my mil and it worked wonders for her treatment from the staff. Saying anything to the nurses does no good, been there. Your dad is in my prayers each night. Praying that today will be better for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Diane and the girls


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry that you have this issue to deal with in addition to your father's condition.

I would certainly take it up with the hospital's administration. This behaviour and lack of professionalism is completely unaccceptable. I've contended with similar issues and I've discovered that talking to supervisors can lead to significant improvement. It's extremely frustrating to have to endure such treatment at a time when you're feeling stress, anxiety, and a sense of helplessness.

Hugs to you.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I have wonderful news to report. 

I slept in this morning so I have not been up to the hospital yet. But I just got off the phone with mom and she said dad is doing sooooooo much better today. The infectious has been in and said his infection in the incision is normal. His surgeon has not been in yet but I just know that it will be good news. 

Dad has been out of the bed and on the portable potty passing lots of gas. This is the first time he has been out of bed. 

Mom got some sleep last night in the bed next to him while my uncle sat with him. They say he rested much better. 

I have not called the administration yet. I am going to wait and see how second shift today goes. And if anything happens then I will contact Patient Relations. 

Thank you all so very much for the prayers and support for my dad. It really looks better this morning.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Becky this is fabulous news :chili: :chili: I will continue to pray that your dad's recovery is speedy now rayer: rayer: You must be so relieved that he is more comfortable and doing better :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Excellent news! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes I am so happy. My heart is doing the Chili Pepper dance. :chili: :chili: 

I wander if I scared him last night when I told him that his dog told me to bite him on his toe. Or if it was when I told him to move over that I was going to climb in bed with him. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Becky, a Easter miracle is happening. I know he will be well soon.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky, a Easter miracle is happening. I know he will be well soon.[/B]


I totally agree. Last night while I was so upset, it hit me will I ever enjoy easter again if he passes on that day? And then God told me his son arrose from the grave that day and it would be that he would be bringing home another very special soul on easter. 

But I know that is not happening. Instead God is giving us a miracle. To treasure with all our might. My daddy has always been my rock my stregnth and my hero. Now I will have a chance to tell, and show him how I feel. :smcry: (Happy tears.)


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

That's great news! I will continue to pray for your dad and your family.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Praise Be!!!! He is passing gas!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I'm crying happy tears right along with you!!!!!!! Hugs to all of you!! Prayers continue.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Becky, thank you for sharing the great news with us, and thank God for more time with your Father.

Prayers work, we know that.

Melanie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the most WONDERFUL news I have heard!!! Easter will have special meaning to you now. Keep us informed of his progress and give him a great big kiss from all of us. Tell him later that we all prayed for his recovery!!!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

That is Awesome News :chili: :chili: :chili: I know your dad will continue on his road to a full recovery rayer: rayer:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Becky,

I am so sorry to hear you are having problems with the hospital staff. 

We had some similar problems when my grandmother was passing from kidney failure. My brother who is also a nurse handled the staff. He treated them positively and with respect only to get things done for her and when they would ignore or forget something he stayed on there case. He said he would take notes and write a letter later to the hospital administrator.

He told us it did not do any good to get upset with the staff that it only made things worse for us and for grandma. 

One night he left grandma's side to run up to FEDEX and pick up a package, as he left he talked with the Hospice Nurse and asked her to stay up on a few things....she responded with she would be with her all night and would take care of her. Well low and behold....... guess who he ran into at the FEDEX office???????? He said she was as white as a ghost when she saw him. We heard she quit the next day!

Keep your patience the best thing is for your Dad to get well and you all to stay sane!

XOXOX
NAncy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad to see there is improvement for your dad today!!!! I skimmed thru the threads to try to 'catch up and say the photo of him that I had missed!! .. what a sweet sweet smile he has..looks to be a very kind and gentle man! 
Will continue the prayers for his complete recovery!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How did your dad do the rest of the day? Hope things continue to progress in a positive way!!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

He has had a better day today than all week. He and my brother were talking about hanging tree stands (well my brother was). When mom was feeding him his broth he was his humorous self about complaining he deserves better after what he has gone through this week. 

He is not out of complete danger but is a long way away from it we believe. Please keep the prayers coming. I know that God is good and he will grant this Easter Miracle. Another way to prove to me to just keep the faith. That he will not put anything on me that I can not bare. 

You guys being here this week have given me strength beyond belief. Thank you.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

This is great! I am so glad he has his sense of humor. That goes a long way towards healing. The state of mind really does effect how a person heals and recovers. We'll still be here praying...thank you for keeping us updated even though I am sure you are overwhelmed. B)


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I am so sorry that I havent been on here in a few days. I have missed this post. I sure hope that your father gets much better and fast. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. I know what you are going through I just lost my father a month ago and I feel your pain and pray it all works out for the best. rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

This is wonderful news. I hope his health continues to improve.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Becky please wish your dad a Happy Easter for me, He'll be home with all of you very soon. God's hand touched your dad.
HAPPY EASTER


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all so very much once again from me and my family. 

If it is OK with all of you I would love to print this thread and let him read it. It is an inspiration to anyone to know that so many people have rallied behind them. 

He had a rough night last night. But those are to be expected with him in the condition he is in. 

*HAPPY EASTER TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU. MAY GOD BLESS YOU IN A VERY SPECIAL WAY. *


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Thank you all so very much once again from me and my family.
> 
> If it is OK with all of you I would love to print this thread and let him read it. It is an inspiration to anyone to know that so many people have rallied behind them.
> 
> ...


Blessings and love to you and your family, Becky. I am glad things are moving in the right direction. x0x0x N


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I just got home from celebrating this special day with my mom. I hope your dad has had another good day. I think those hard spells after a good spell are to remind our dads that they still need to take it slow. I hope you and yours had a joyous Easter our thoughts and prayers are continuing. I'll be watching for an evening update. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so glad your dad is doing better :aktion033: . I've been praying for him and will continue to pray for his full recovery :grouphug: .


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the continued prayers and support. 

Dad is much better tonight. They have removed all the tubes and he is grouchy. That is a good thing. He hates to have to be waited on and is starting to get aggravated with the hospital stay. Such a welcome thing. 

The Doctors came in together this evening and they are in total amazement. They have never seen a patient take a turn like he has so quick. We all know it is through all the prayers and God listening. This has surly renewed my faith. 

I copied off all of the post that had been posted before my last post and am saving them for him when he gets home. He has never been a church going person (neither am I) but has always had the faith that will move mountains. And I am sure he will be in tears when he sees all of your love and support. 

I did not realize that he was my rock and strength until this and will be sure to remind him of it as often as possible. We have always been a close knit family but with this I have came to realize that my oldest brother which is always quiet loves me and treasures my feelings as well. 

So some good has came from all of this. 

Dad will forever know that he is our Easter Miracle. And I am sure it has to do with all of the prayers going up on this forum along as others plus all of the family spreading the word of his health.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: A grouchy Dad!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: What wonderful news. I'm sure some think us nuts but those of us that have been through it know what a true blessing that is.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so glad he's doing better!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so glad he is doing better. Yes "grouchy" is a sure sign he is feeling better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE THE LORD, I'm sitting here with tears. I know God is a God of miracles


----------



## LittleDogBoutiqueDotCom (Mar 24, 2008)

So glad your Dad is improving. I have been on those tubes too after a surgery and its rough. He is blessed to have all of you. I see lots of prayers here and I believe they will work! Hope you can get some rest too!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Becky!!!! Hey girl what the heck is going on? I keep checking for updates and haven't seen any recent ones. I pray this means all is going well. Please up date us as soon as you can. I can't stay awake any longer looking for todays update so I guess I will have to hope one is there in the morning. Thoughts and prayers to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky!!!! Hey girl what the heck is going on? I keep checking for updates and haven't seen any recent ones. I pray this means all is going well. Please up date us as soon as you can. I can't stay awake any longer looking for todays update so I guess I will have to hope one is there in the morning. Thoughts and prayers to you all. :grouphug: [/B]


Tammy I am sorry that I made you worry. I spent most of the day yesterday resting. 

Dad is doing great. They have removed all the tubes and he is now getting out of the bed to use the restroom. 

The Doctors came in together and stated how amazed they were at the turn around he has made. And if he keeps improving like he has been that he may be able to come home by the weekend. 

Thank you all once again for all of the thoughts and prayers. I know it is because of the prayers, and God answering them that he is doing so well.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

That is Wonderful News :chili: :chili: The Power of Prayer is Amazing :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

This news is so wonderful. I can only imagine how you and your family are feeling, the relief must be amazing. If your dad is anything like mine when he gets out he is going to try and blow off the whole 'situation' and start over doing...............SIT ON HIM!!! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously I know how stubborn my dad was, which I do thank God for, except for when he turned the stubbornness toward me. You are probably going to hear the I'm your dad I know what I can do and what I can't do speech and all of that but still try to get him to go slow while his strength is coming back. I'll try not to bug you daily on how he is doing but please keep me posted on his progress. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> This news is so wonderful. I can only imagine how you and your family are feeling, the relief must be amazing. If your dad is anything like mine when he gets out he is going to try and blow off the whole 'situation' and start over doing...............SIT ON HIM!!! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously I know how stubborn my dad was, which I do thank God for, except for when he turned the stubbornness toward me. You are probably going to hear the I'm your dad I know what I can do and what I can't do speech and all of that but still try to get him to go slow while his strength is coming back. I'll try not to bug you daily on how he is doing but please keep me posted on his progress. :grouphug: [/B]


Tammy please know that you are not a bother. It means the world to me that you care.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

that is wonderful news :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Hurrah for Becky's Dad! Such good news. :thumbsup:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad to hear your Dad's doing better!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just returned from the hospital and have wonderful news. He was up joking and being dad again. He even commented on my hair. :blush: 

He made a statement that melted my heart that I think all of you should here. We were talking about his diet when he comes home and he says "I am going to do it right this time. God gave me another chance and I am going to grab it by the horns and live life to the fullest." When he said that I just looked him in the eye and said "dad you know you are our Easter Miracle." He agreed. 

He gets to eat what ever he wants starting tomorrow. And if he is able to keep it down and in he should be coming home this weekend. 

God is good and so are all of you that have prayed for him. 

Thank you from the bottom of the Freeman Families hearts.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so great to find your dad is doing so well!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful, wonderfull news!!! I know you can't wait for him to come home!!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I am so glad that he is doing so much better. I will still say prayers for him and you!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Tears!!!! This is wonderful. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Shhhhh I wouldn't want to embarrass your dad it isn't my intention  ........... this is just one daughter to another........... how is his pooping? Is everything um uh coming out ok? :smtease: Seriously everything is working ok?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Happy Tears!!!! This is wonderful. :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> Shhhhh I wouldn't want to embarrass your dad it isn't my intention  ........... this is just one daughter to another........... how is his pooping? Is everything um uh coming out ok? :smtease: Seriously everything is working ok? [/B]


Actually as of last night everything he ate or drank went right through him. He is on solid food now so hopefully that will help. 

Thank you all once again for caring.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Today has been a day filled with joy. And one of the main reasons is because the doctor was just in and said that dad may get to come home tomorrow if he keeps improving. I am so happy and so ready to see him in his recliner watching the race on Sunday. 

Thank you all once again for all the love, prayers and support during this difficult time. You guys gave me strength that I do not think I would have been able to have to get through. 

Hugs to each and everyone of you.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!! I am so glad all turned out well !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: This has to be the greatest news yet Becky, yayyyyyyyyyy for your sweet fighting dad and thanks to God for yet another miracle rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope he gets to come home tomorrow!

I'll keep him and your family in my thoughts! :grouphug: 

And what fantastic news! :chili: :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thats wonderful news.... still keeping your family in my prayers rayer:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I am so glad that he is improving and getting to come home soon. God is Powerful!


----------

